# son needing to rehome cat - vent



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

My unofficial adult step-son has a cat. He lives in an apartment complex that allowed cats until apparently this past week, when he received a notice that the building is going pet free and they are either to vacate the apartments or rehome all pets. Apparently the lease is worded such that they can make any changes to the lease at any time (not my choice to live there).

He called his dad very upset that he would have to get rid of his cat. The shelters are all full, and I have put out the call to friends and family to see if anyone in my network would be interested in taking a cat. I do not really want to take the poor guy to the Humane Society, as the one around here is quite notorious for euthanizing cats. I cannot have that on my conscious. This cat is a littermate to our youngest 2 cats (we fostered mama and her 6 babies).

I've already got 5 cats and we are moving to a new house in 2 days (which is when he has to have the cat removed from his apartment). He cannot move to another apartment (no job and not trying very hard), so that option is out. 

If we end up taking Nibbler, anyone have any suggestions for how to make such a giant transition easier on all of them?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, jeez, I feel for you. Unfortunately, moving and getting to know a new family AND 5 cats can be tough for the fellow. Take him with you, keep him isolated as best you can and hope for the best. This will be hard on everyone, but we are here for you!! Let us know how it goes....and very, very best wishes for a smooth transition.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Wait, this does not sound right at all. He should be grandfathered in because he has had his cat there before going pet free. He can fight this. I believe it is illegal for any landlord to make tenants get rid of their pets. To me pets are part of the family and you don't get rid of family members. While he is fighting this, he can temporarily put the cat with you or with someone he absolutely trusts. I just think it is wrong that the landlord is making the tenants get rid of their pets. 

I would find out the laws regarding apartment complexes making people get rid of their pets and if they can be grandfathered in.

I am grandfathered in because my apartment complex changed how many pets we can have and I have more than what the lease says. They didn't make me get rid of any of my pets.

Where is your stepson located?


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've suggested he call the Residential Tenancies Branch to see what they say. I know Manitoba is trying to change the rules towards pets in apartments, but we just aren't there yet. 

I'm skeptical about the whole thing too but will take the cat to avoid shelter time. I don't think the cat will do well since step-son hasn't been too great socializing the cat. I fear the worst if he ends up being sheltered. At least I'm not afraid to be bitten and scratched...


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I have some friends who live in Canada and I was wondering. Why is Manitoba trying to change things? That is good that you will take the cat, I am happy about that. Hopefully your stepson can get some answers and win the fight with the landlord.


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

There are no laws protecting tenants with pets here. People have been trying for a while now to get a law passes that landlords can't prejudice against pets but there is a lot of backlash. 

Everyone I know are responsible pet owners and would gladly pay a pet deposit to keep pets within an apartment. I guess all it takes are a few bad apples and all of a sudden all pets are evil.

Hopefully they can work something out.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Yep I agree that it takes a bad apple or two to make people think that all pets are bad. That really sucks that there isn't a law there to protect tenants with pets. I hope something can be worked out soon. I am glad that your stepson's cat is going to be with you.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This may have been addressed already and I didn't see it, but can't he start looking for a new place now, before he has to move. 

There's no way I'd get rid of my boys... we'd all be living in my car if it came to it, while I apartment hunted.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

_*May a landlord refuse to rent to a tenant who has pets?*_
_Yes, a landlord may refuse to rent to new tenants if they have a pet. In cases where new management takes over a building and wants to impose a no pets rule, existing tenants who have pets would be allowed to keep those pets but not replace them._


Manitoba | CMHC


If new management wants to implement a no pets rule, existing pets are grandfathered. I think it would follow that if existing management wants to change the rule, the existing pets would be grandfathered. It doesn't matter what is written in the lease if the language violates the law. There is contact info at the bottom of the page linked. I don't think the landlord has a leg to stand on unless he can prove that the cat is a nuisance or has been destructive.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with doodlebug. I don't think the rules are all that different from one place to another. Landlords have a phobia about animals, and those who aren't animal people take advantage of pet owners by charging an outrageous pet deposit (non-refundable in some cases). When I lived in upstate NY, this became a big deal, because some landlords were trying to charge more rent to pet owners. That failed.

The first apartment complex I lived in also changed the rule and wouldn't allow pets anymore. However, all current tenants were grandfathered in. We couldn't get any new pets, but we could keep the ones we had. I think grandfathering is required by law in a lot of cases precisely to protect against this kind of situation.

All leases are worded so that it seems like the management has the right to change anything at any time, but I'm pretty certain that's not the case. These guys are trying to bully their tenants. I'd be curious to know what their response is if the word "lawyer" is mentioned.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, this is great information to know! So glad you came to "vent" here, Malaika! You have great supporters here, just have to motivate your son to do something, too!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> _*May a landlord refuse to rent to a tenant who has pets?*_
> _Yes, a landlord may refuse to rent to new tenants if they have a pet. In cases where new management takes over a building and wants to impose a no pets rule, existing tenants who have pets would be allowed to keep those pets but not replace them._
> 
> 
> ...


^This is what I was talking about.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

I would NOT remove the cat from the premises. 
The cat stays with your step-son, while he fights this illegal ban, which, obviously, is in violation of national law, or he may forfeit his rights to keep him.

Once the cat is rehomed or fostered, the landlord may then claim the tenant does not have a cat on the premises and is trying to bring in a new pet.

So I would say the cat stays put and the owner takes legal action against the landlord, who is unlawfully changing the rules. Let your step-son contact all other victims and let them fight this together!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, Doodlebug! I want you on my side if I ever go to court! Good info gathering!! I'm the type that will acquiesce to authorities and ask questions later.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

sweetcuddles said:


> Wait, this does not sound right at all.
> I am grandfathered in because my apartment complex changed how many pets we can have and I have more than what the lease says. They didn't make me get rid of any of my pets.
> at?


Exactly!!!! They should be grandfathered in....my building does not allow dogs...my neighbor across from me has one.....he was granfathered in.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

spirite said:


> I agree with doodlebug. I don't think the rules are all that different from one place to another. Landlords have a phobia about animals, and those who aren't animal people take advantage of pet owners by charging an outrageous pet deposit (non-refundable in some cases). When I lived in upstate NY, this became a big deal, because some landlords were trying to charge more rent to pet owners. That failed.


I live upstate. I don't know about landlords being able to charge more rent, but I do know of one company in the Albany area that runs several complexes; they require all tenants to carry renter's insurance, $300,000 general liability, and they make the pet owners carry $500,000. They also charge a $300 one-time pet fee, restrict pets to one per apartment, and all animals must be less than 20 pounds at full-grown weight. 

The issue of landlords being or not being able to charge more rent to pet owners you refer to must have been an issue tried for and failed in your personal locale. I know of no law that has been passed in recent years (and I live just outside Albany so all "state news" is "local news" for me) that prevents that.

I don't agree that landlords have a "phobia" about pets. It is THEIR property, after all, and they are responsible for whatever happens. One piece of the "warranty of habitability" (which is part of _every _lease even when it is not stated in words) is guaranteeing all tenants a safe place to live. What if one of the dogs they allow to live on the property turns out to be dangerous and attacks another tenant? Yes, the owner is legally responsible, but so is the landlord for allowing the animal onto the property without taking the time and effort to do a thorough inquiry into the animal's background, training, and any history with Animal Control if the animal is coming from a different municipality. Most private landlords and even most apartment complexes lack the time or the manpower to do the research such inquiries require. 

And not all pet owners are vigilant about making sure their animals are well taken care, house trained, prevented from spraying, etc. Taking someone to court to recoup the damages done by such careless owners takes time, effort into proper documentation, and money. And it is _expensive _to repair the damage done if an owner, say, lets their cat pee everywhere or scratch up the woodwork because they are too lazy or wrapped up in their own issues to address the problem underlying such behavior.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

our landlord here in Bronx does not mind the cats because the exterminator who comes by twice a month doesn't have to deal with a lot of mice and rats. they stay down the street in the safe area where that landlord had all the abandoned cats removed from the basement and backyard of that building. now the tenants there are upset that they have an invasion of rats/mice. city building inspector was there to check it out and asked about the cats. could've "told ya so"


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Look into your stepson getting grandfathered in so he can keep his cat. Talk to lawyers and the apartment complexes owner, go above the landlord if you can. I think that this guy is just bullying the tenants as well, because as posted here there are some of us living in apartments that have changed the rules and are grandfathered in so that we can keep our pets. 

I hope that things will work in your and your stepson's favor.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

AutumnRose74 said:


> I live upstate. I don't know about landlords being able to charge more rent, but I do know of one company in the Albany area that runs several complexes; they require all tenants to carry renter's insurance, $300,000 general liability, and they make the pet owners carry $500,000. They also charge a $300 one-time pet fee, restrict pets to one per apartment, and all animals must be less than 20 pounds at full-grown weight
> 
> The issue of landlords being or not being able to charge more rent to pet owners you refer to must have been an issue tried for and failed in your personal locale. I know of no law that has been passed in recent years (and I live just outside Albany so all "state news" is "local news" for me) that prevents that.
> 
> ...


I agree that landlords certainly have the right to protect their property. When I say that landlords have a phobia, I mean about damaging their property, not phobia in the sense that people are afraid of heights. And I said that the ones who charge outrageous pet deposits are those that don't like animals - not all of them. 

However, humans can do just as much damage as a pet - if not more! The standard security deposit is one month's rent. Even a $200-300 pet fee, which seems to be the going rate and seems reasonable, is still $200-300 _on top of_ the standard one month's rent deposit. That suggests that that's the max cost of most repairs. Some places are nicer, but I've yet to see an apartment complex that has beautiful hardwood floors. 

Many apartment complexes will paint and change the carpets when a tenant who's been there for a few years moves out or even if the carpet is relatively new but dirty and a new tenant requests that it be replaced. 

When I moved here, I must have read 50-75 ads for apartments, and I actually looked at 13 apartment complexes. Some asked for 2 months' rent as a security deposit, which I find outrageous. Some asked for a non-refundable deposit for a pet. I'm sorry, but non-refundable? That's just an excuse to make money.

Dogs do present some different problems in terms of the potential for disturbing other tenants. Since I don't have any, I wasn't thinking about them.  But I do know that it is way harder to find places that take dogs - I've never lived in a place that allows dogs, though some, like you say, will take small dogs (specifying a weight or size limit). 

I actually lived pretty near you - Saratoga Springs. When I say that the attempt to charge more rent failed, I wasn't referring to law. I don't think the law can dictate what private individuals choose to charge (though I might be wrong). It failed because there was such an uproar from people saying it was discriminatory that landlords stopped trying to charge pet owners more. 

So are landlords taking a risk by accepting pets? Sure. Do they have the right to want to cover potential losses? Sure. Within reason. And some try to tack on money that is far beyond reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Here the pet fee is $500, which is a lot more than other places.


----------



## Amcoffeegirl (Aug 7, 2013)

I would get a note from my doctor saying the cat is a companion animal which relieves stress and anxiety. 
In my complex no dogs are allowed but there are two in my building that are considered companion animals. No special training or certificate required.


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

Amcoffeegirl, that is a great idea. I'll pass that along.

I have read what cmch wrote and the residential tenancies laws about (which are few and far between) about pets. I have passed all that info to step son so at least if he goes to talk to the landlord he at least sounds intelligent. 

No news. I have no idea what's happening with my step sons cat yet. We gave him the phone number for the residential tenancies but since he's been helping us move for the past two days I highly doubt hebhas contacted them. We are going to try to fight it. Maybe mentioning the word lawyers may change their minds...

I truly appreciate all the support. Pets are part of the reason I will be hard pressed to rent an apartment. I need them about as much as they need me.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

he should be able to stay with the cat!!!!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

malaika, when landlord agents/managers hear the word "lawyer" most of them tend to back down real fast.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I hope things work out for your stepson.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Malaika, has your stepson talked to any other tenants with pets? There is strength in numbers...


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's part and of the problem. It ISN'T new management. As far as i know now, the current management have decided that someone's pets have been causing problems so therefore ALL have to go. Which as far as I understand it to be, they cannot do. 

As far as him moving, he can't right now as he doesn't have a job. He is barely scraping by on unemployment and the bank of mom and has been 'looking' for a job ( obviously not too hard or he would have one, but I digress). 

We have repeated this information to him about not giving up his cat. What he chooses to do now is up to him. I've heard nothing.


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

Update: step son tracked down the landlord and said he was not going to remove his cat. He stated quite firmly that he knew it was not possible for them to make those rule changes to current tenants and that his cat does not leave the apartment nor has he damaged anything inside of it. 

He asked for proof that it was his cat they were concerned about. Apparently the landlord backed off and didn't have much of a response. 

So, end of the day, everything remains as it was. We've told him to make extra precautions that Nibbles doesn't get out, or bother anyone or destroys anything in the apartment. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay! Common sense and the rule-of-law prevails!


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

AutumnRose74 said:


> I live upstate. I don't know about landlords being able to charge more rent, but I do know of one company in the Albany area that runs several complexes; they require all tenants to carry renter's insurance, $300,000 general liability, and they make the pet owners carry $500,000. They also charge a $300 one-time pet fee, restrict pets to one per apartment, and all animals must be less than 20 pounds at full-grown weight.


I have lived in Bloomington, IN and Los Angeles, CA with a cat and both places I have lived require a $400 deposit and $35/month for the term of the lease. The weight limit here in Bloomington is 30-50 lbs, typically, and it is the same in Indianapolis. Where I lived in CA you couldn't have dogs, but anyone who had lived there before the ban was grandfathered in.

There is NO WAY they can make him get rid of the cat. Take Doodlebug's advice, print out the clause and take it to your Step son to give to the landlords. If they want to fight it, the landlords can take it up with the city/state. However, you might want to make sure your step-son has been on time with rent and done everything correctly. If he goes to the apartment complex and he hasn't behaved well or has had issues with them, they may terminate his lease for bringing this to their attention. I have known landlords to be VERY spiteful. Not to me, but to other people.

Good luck, that is so ridiculous that they want to get rid of pets. It is proven that pets cause people to live longer and have happier, healthier lives.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Malaika, 
YAY! Good for your son that he actually did this, so he could keep his cat!
Now hoping others in the building follow suit!
Sharon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I know this is settled now, and I'm glad your son gets to keep his kitty!

However, I have to respond to this:



Amcoffeegirl said:


> I would get a note from my doctor saying the cat is a companion animal which relieves stress and anxiety.
> In my complex no dogs are allowed but there are two in my building that are considered companion animals. No special training or certificate required.


If you don't NEED a therapy animal is it NOT OK to ask for a fake note. Every time this happens and an animal with no training gets 'approved' the chance goes up for a negative experience. Every time a negative experience happens with a fake 'Therapy Pet' the REAL Therapy Pets are put at risk.

If you don't need a Therapy Animal you should NOT claim you have one. That's like saying you need a Seeing Eye Dog. Then, if your 'Seeing Eye Dog' bites someone you're muddying the reputation of ACTUAL REQUIRED Assistance Animals.

Not ok.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And any doctor who would issue a fake note should be barred from practicing. It's just wrong...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed with the last two. Lying is not OK in this.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

librarychick said:


> If you don't need a Therapy Animal you should NOT claim you have one. That's like saying you need a Seeing Eye Dog. Then, if your 'Seeing Eye Dog' bites someone you're muddying the reputation of ACTUAL REQUIRED Assistance Animals.
> 
> Not ok.


I agree SO STRONGLY with this! Makes me crazy when people advise others to do this.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Malaika219 said:


> Update: step son tracked down the landlord and said he was not going to remove his cat. He stated quite firmly that he knew it was not possible for them to make those rule changes to current tenants and that his cat does not leave the apartment nor has he damaged anything inside of it.
> 
> He asked for proof that it was his cat they were concerned about. Apparently the landlord backed off and didn't have much of a response.
> 
> ...


So happy about this. It does help to have people who live in apartments and know the ins and outs of the lease and what the landlord can and cannot do. Again, so happy to hear/see this! Congrats!

Also, you're welcome, I was happy to help.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

librarychick said:


> If you don't need a Therapy Animal you should NOT claim you have one. That's like saying you need a Seeing Eye Dog. Then, if your 'Seeing Eye Dog' bites someone you're muddying the reputation of ACTUAL REQUIRED Assistance Animals.
> 
> Not ok.


I agree with this. Too many people claim that their animal is a service or companion animal, when it is not. It just ruins it for the people who are legit in needing one because they have to fight for their service/companion animal to be accepted in places that they are allowed with no questions asked.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A little off topic 

We had a guy in church last week who had a HUGE white dog (which I learned after church was a wolf/malamute hybrid) with a plain old backback on it.

After service I was eavesdropping while he was telling the kids how he(the man) suffers from depression and takes his 'service' dog everywhere. That the pack was his 'uniform'. 

Unless I was COMPLETELY wrong that guy was full of hookey.

It was a standard dog pack that you can buy anywhere, there was no identifier on the pack saying he was a 'service' dog and was in a heavy pinch collar/plain leash.

THat irked me off a bit. I really doubt that dog was a true service animal. I suffer from depression, I should be able to put a cute sweater on MowMow and take him EVERYWHERE wiht me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Malaika, I'm so glad your son confronted the landlord - and you must be pretty relieved as well, since it appears you won't need to worry about what to do with another kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> THat irked me off a bit. I really doubt that dog was a true service animal. I suffer from depression, I should be able to put a cute sweater on MowMow and take him EVERYWHERE wiht me.


I agree 100%!!!

I work for attorneys. I should be able to put a backpack on a bottle of Bailey's and take it EVERYWHERE with me. Truly a service beverage....


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol Marie!

I think I'd put a backpack on Muffin and haul him around...no one can be sad when there's a kitten ( /15lb cat....lol) purring and desperately wanting love.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

There is a fine line between a 'service' animal and a 'companion' animal. Service animals are actually trained to do a service that the person cannot do, like alert someone. A companion animal is more of an emotional support, for example depression or anxiety. A service animal is exempt from pet policies at all apartment complexes, whereas a companion animal is not exempt from pet policies at apartment complexes. Companion animals only need a doctor's note, but service animals need more than a doctor's note.

My apartment complex had a potential renter who said they had a 'service' dog but didn't have all the documentation needed for that 'service' dog. This person was upset that their 'service' dog was still considered a pet and they would have to pay the pet deposit, all because they didn't have the documentation that was required for the 'service' dog.


----------

